# Wisconsin Farm toy show March 20, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

15th Annual Dairyland Toy Show & Country Craft Show
Ripon High School
Ripon, WI
For more information, call 920-748-2223 or 920-685-2705. Sponsored by Omro Antique Tractor Club and the Ripon FFA Alumni
March 20, 2005
Sunday: 9 am - 3 pm


----------

